# homemade urinal



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

The guy was sooo excited when I asked about it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That is disgusting 

It must smell like urine What a PIG

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I go with the "pig" thing...yep the guy sure is one.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Must have good aim...


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Was he 9' tall ???


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

He didn't need good aim, there was padding on the bottom. Gross I had to rod the laundry drain next to it


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

******* to lazy to walk to a toilet in house. Disgusting!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Well shiot wye didn't he just pee in the laudry tub right ne?t to it


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Reminds me of George from Seinfeld, 'Pipes are pipes'.


----------



## muleychaser (Feb 20, 2012)

that is all kinds of wrong!!!!!!


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

bhawk4747 said:


> The guy was sooo excited when I asked about it


I am surprised he is not willing to simply piss in that laundry tub next to the "homemade urinal".


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bhawk4747 said:


> The guy was sooo excited when I asked about it


Did he show you how it work and did you give him a hand

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

We call 'em pee tubes and you'd be hard pressed to find a farm shop without one 'round these parts. Albeit most don't have that fancy trap attached.

'Course the folks with the money have "laundry tubs", which are real fine for pee'in in.

For anyone here that has never pee'd in a floor drain, hub drain, cleanout, laundry tub, closet flange, roof stack, standpipe, sump pit, sewage pit, laundry tub, indirect waste, open pipe and/or kitchen sink - by all means feel free to make fun.

The rest of you liars just shut it.

:laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> We call 'em pee tubes and you'd be hard pressed to find a farm shop without one 'round these parts. Albeit most don't have that fancy trap attached.
> 
> 'Course the folks with the money have "laundry tubs", which are real fine for pee'in in.
> 
> ...


 
Post of the day.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> We call 'em pee tubes and you'd be hard pressed to find a farm shop without one 'round these parts. Albeit most don't have that fancy trap attached.
> 
> 'Course the folks with the money have "laundry tubs", which are real fine for pee'in in.
> 
> ...


The roof head thing just reminds me of one time I was up on a roof setting heads with a forman as a 1st year. It was in downtown Milwaukee, and I had to piss. My boss was like just piss in the roof head. I wound up pissing in the overflow, that came out on the sidewalk, instead of the regular roof head. I didn't know that the raised rim one was any different. I just thought of that and it made me laugh.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkToo said:


> For anyone here that has never pee'd in a floor drain, hub drain, cleanout, laundry tub, closet flange, roof stack, standpipe, sump pit, sewage pit, laundry tub, indirect waste, open pipe and/or kitchen sink - by all means feel free to make fun.
> 
> The rest of you liars just shut it.
> 
> :laughing:


Also add A/C condensates and T&P lines

:jester:

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> We call 'em pee tubes and you'd be hard pressed to find a farm shop without one 'round these parts. Albeit most don't have that fancy trap attached.
> 
> 'Course the folks with the money have "laundry tubs", which are real fine for pee'in in.
> 
> ...


Well when you got to go is one thing

But to do this in your own house when you already have a washroom is just insane and lazy


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

sikxsevn said:


> Also add A/C condensates and T&P lines
> 
> :jester:
> 
> Sent from my iPhon


You must have very good aim or.... ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats just plain lazy as hell, a piss standpipe

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Home owner thinks he's an amateur plumber. 

Piss standpipe with piss fermenting in the pee-trap.......


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Home owner thinks he's an amateur plumber.
> 
> Piss standpipe with piss fermenting in the pee-trap.......


Your right he made a homemade waterless urinal... Pretty good example on why they should be abolished!
Just disgusting..


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

i piss in toilet stubs everytime i get a chance. ( new const.) its like a fetish . lol


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

justin said:


> i piss in toilet stubs everytime i get a chance. ( new const.) its like a fetish . lol


Im guilty of that lol


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

bhawk4747 said:


> The guy was sooo excited when I asked about it


wtf?!? :blink:

I mean, empty beer bottles, poly test caps, CO's, all in a pinch situation. But to make a *permanent* last resort??? c'mon! :no:

_Btw, don't try to drink from the warm beer bottles! _


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Well when you got to go is one thing
> 
> But to do this in your own house *when you already have a washroom* is just insane and lazy


Jumping to conclusions again huh?

Methinks thou dost protest too much. You best sit this one out because you are one of the guilty for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

*True that*



MarkToo said:


> We call 'em pee tubes and you'd be hard pressed to find a farm shop without one 'round these parts. Albeit most don't have that fancy trap attached.
> 
> 'Course the folks with the money have "laundry tubs", which are real fine for pee'in in.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir I pee tube us just what I need in my shop. :thumbsup: And sense I can run a little pex I bet I can set the thing up with a ball valve for a little flush action. Cum on fellas. 95% of the world isn't "up to code" and somehow they muddle through.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Doubletap said:


> Yes Sir I pee tube us just what I need in my shop. :thumbsup: And sense I can run a little pex I bet I can set the thing up with a ball valve for a little flush action. Cum on fellas. 95% of the world isn't "up to code" and somehow they muddle through.


I was considering a system involving 100ft of pex and one of those donkey dongs. Essentially you go about your business, laundry/ yard work, ect... without having to do something as frivolous as walking to the bathroom, (who really has the time anymore?:blink I have not patented the idea yet, but i'm thinking the next Snuggie, or Thigh burner for sure!:thumbsup: 

Anyone want to invest???


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Obviously he's not completed the project yet.

Tomorrow he's installing the trap primer and the basket strainer for the urinal cake.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I wouldnt piss in it. Looks like some jimmy rigged POS


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Brings new meaning to "P(ee)" trap.:laughing: Sorry couldn't resist, stupid I know...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This dude was genious.


All the water he saves... he's eco-friendly.


You dipshi.ts that take time off and run to gas stations... waste time because you can't improvise...

it's no wonder the dollars flow the wrong directions in your business. 


Same stupidity follows when you're F'in ignorant to not have an internet based phone not getting the heads up on parts before the mindless trip to the supply house.

A good way to smoke your competition these days for those prim and propers that are clueless.


----------

